# Chinese Military & China Celebrates 60 Years



## Trip_Wire (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/10/china_celebrates_60_years.html


----------



## SirBonkers (Oct 12, 2009)

Isn't the second before last picture just great? I still am dumbfounded that they lit up the Empire State Building to "mark China's 60th anniversary". Its not _China's 60th anniversary_.....its the 60th anniversary of communist rule in China. Let's all congratulate those fun loving communists. Amazing how being an economic powerhouse excuses all the atrocities and human rights abuses.

Then again we better be nice or they'll call in our loans and we'll be in real trouble.  

On a lighter note, there's something mesmerizing about picture 16 of all the marching female sailors.  Yum........;)


----------



## stupid_rope (Oct 12, 2009)

Those motherfuckers sure know how to dress and cover a formation.


And yes bonkers, the female sailors were nice but I was diggin the ballerinas.


----------



## JBS (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome find, Trip Wire!


----------

